# 2006 Grizzly 660 Axles?



## jfbrewer (Aug 22, 2013)

Just bought a 2006 Grizzly 660 from a private seller. Recently snorkeled and put on a radiator relocation kit. Has been rejetted. Now I find out i need new axles on the front. What do you recommend? I am only aware of Slasher and OEM. Pros and cons would be great. 
Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

As mentioned in your other post, you can't link to pictures in your email... please check here for tips on photo sharing:  How to post pictures. - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## Rjcullop (Feb 22, 2014)

Where can I order servo motor only for 98 600 grizzly


----------

